# Motorola One 5G UW Ace



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I broke my S6 the other day and got the Motorola to replace it. Not a bad phone. Relatively basic but has a great battery and is only $300.


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I broke my S6 the other day and got the Motorola too replace it. Not a bad phone. Relatively basic but has a great battery and is only $300.


switched to xfninty mobile and got it for free.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

phoneguy said:


> switched to xfninty mobile and got it for free.


Cool. How you liking it?

I had to turn off the gestures and the adaptive battery. I couldn't go backward with the gestures and I didn't like the phone dimming when I was actively using the phone. I am liking it now. It has a great speaker and the battery life is fantastic.


----------

